# Race Fullys



## 4xdome (21. Oktober 2007)

So Leute!!! 
Die Saison neigt sich dem Ende. Ich schau aus dem Fenster und sehe das es schneit (bayerischer Wald).
Nun habe ich also Zeit , mir Gedanken über mein Neues Bike zu machen.
Bin die letzten 3 Jahre Hardtail gefahren und überlege nun  nächstes Jahr ein RaceFully aufzubauen. Wäre schön wenn Ihr mal ein paar Fotos mit Gewichtsangaben reinhaut und mal n´kleines Statement abgeben könnt wieso gerade Fully.

bis dann peace


----------



## Milass (21. Oktober 2007)

Hi,

Guck dir ma mein Epic an, wiegt 10,9kg - fahre XC und MA.
Ist aber keine große Werbung für die Fullys wenn ich dir sage das ich wieder zum Hardtail wechseln möchte  
Aber bin eigentlich sehr zufrieden mit dem Epic.

gruß


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## racejo (21. Oktober 2007)

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=304380

schalt dich da mit ein


----------



## rpo35 (23. Oktober 2007)

Meine Übersetzung für "Race Fullys" lautet: Unbrauchbare Mehrgelenker, die am Ende eh fast so hart sind wie ein ordentliches Hardtail


----------



## Milass (23. Oktober 2007)

rpo35 schrieb:


> Meine Übersetzung für "Race Fullys" lautet: Unbrauchbare Mehrgelenker, die am Ende eh fast so hart sind wie ein ordentliches Hardtail



ne bringt schon einiges


----------



## rpo35 (23. Oktober 2007)

Achja und was...ausser Verschleiß ohne Ende?


----------



## Deleted 57408 (24. Oktober 2007)

rpo35 schrieb:


> Meine Übersetzung für "Race Fullys" lautet: Unbrauchbare Mehrgelenker, die am Ende eh fast so hart sind wie ein ordentliches Hardtail



Schon mal davon gehört, dass es Fullys auch als Eingelenker gibt?


----------



## Gorth (24. Oktober 2007)

Muss ja auch nicht Rotwild sein *duckundweg*


----------



## rpo35 (24. Oktober 2007)

petejupp schrieb:


> Schon mal davon gehört, dass es Fullys auch als Eingelenker gibt?


Fullys ja, Race fullys nein



Gorth schrieb:


> Muss ja auch nicht Rotwild sein *duckundweg*


Sorry, ist bei den anderen nicht viel anders...


----------



## Deleted 57408 (24. Oktober 2007)

rpo35 schrieb:


> Fullys ja, Race fullys nein



Da werfe ich mal das Scott Spark in die Diskussion. Schon mal was davon gehört? Ist ein Race-Fully. Und was für eins! Und soweit mit bekannt ein abgestützter Eingelenker. Also schreib hier nicht so einen Mist!


----------



## subdiver (24. Oktober 2007)

rpo35 schrieb:


> Achja und was...ausser Verschleiß ohne Ende?



Es kommt doch auf die Dimensionierung der Lager und deren Qualität an


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Milass (24. Oktober 2007)

rpo35 schrieb:


> Achja und was...ausser Verschleiß ohne Ende?



Traktion Bergauf und mehr sicherheit bergab! Und Verschleiss konnte ich bis jetzt bei mir keinen feststellen!


----------



## rpo35 (24. Oktober 2007)

Fahrtechnik...


----------



## Milass (24. Oktober 2007)

hallo? ich hab dir gerade gesagt was die vorteile von fullys sind. ist doch klar das man mit guter fahrtechnik das auch mit dem ht hinkriegt...


----------



## rpo35 (24. Oktober 2007)

petejupp schrieb:


> ...Und soweit mit bekannt ein abgestützter Eingelenker. Also schreib hier nicht so einen Mist!









Ich zähle, neben dem Schwingenlager, 4 weitere Drehpunkte. Alle gelagert  
Aber keine Sorge. Ich klinke mich jetzt aus der Diskussion aus. Wenn Fully, dann wirklich was für's Grobe...


----------



## FeierFox (24. Oktober 2007)

Wenn man sich überlegt was man mit nem Hardtail alles fürn schei$$ mit den Beinen und Rücken und co. abfedern muss dann kann nen Fully auch ne geringere Ermüdung vom Fahrer bringen da das teilweise wegfällt.


----------



## racejo (24. Oktober 2007)

bei den paar hundert gramm mehrgewicht lohnt sich mMn einfully wie das spark, bei über 2,2 kilo rahmengewicht denke ich da schon anders.

ich für meinen teil würde ein spark fahren, aber die kohle fehlt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Marc B (24. Oktober 2007)

das was racejo genannt hat, wird auch unter den profis diskutiert. als überzeugter fully-fahrer zählt für mich auch das mehr an traktion, auch machen mir die abfahrten mehr spass, das zählt doch auch ein wenig


----------



## maxa (24. Oktober 2007)

Wir wollen ja mal annehmen, dass das Bike auch im richtigen Terrain eingesetzt wird.
Es soll ja ruppige Wege geben die durchaus auch in der Ebene verlaufen, und man da neiisch auf die Fully-Fahrer äugelt, die dort mhr oder weniger drüberschweben.
Da ist auch eine gute fahrtechnik begrentzt.

Stehe selber vor dem Problem der Anschaffung. Spark 10, Ghost RT Lector Worldcup.


----------



## subdiver (25. Oktober 2007)

Noch einen Vorteil des Fully sollte nicht unerwähnt bleiben,
die Gesundheit !  

Aber das merkt man meistens erst, wenn man ein paar Jahrzehnte auf dem Rad verbracht hat.
Mit 35 wäre ich z.B. nie auf den Gedanken gekommen, ein Fully zu kaufen


----------



## Lohmaxx (25. Oktober 2007)

subdiver schrieb:


> Noch einen Vorteil des Fully sollte nicht unerwähnt bleiben,
> die Gesundheit !
> 
> Aber das merkt man meistens erst, wenn man ein paar Jahrzehnte auf dem Rad verbracht hat.
> Mit 35 wäre ich z.B. nie auf den Gedanken gekommen, ein Fully zu kaufen




Richtig!!
Ich habe in jungen Jahren die gesundheitlichen Risiken beim biken auch nicht erkennen wollen. Schließlich war man ja stets durchtrainiert und unkaputtbar. Nur meine Bandscheiben wussten davon scheinbar nichts.
Mein Rat: Rechtzeit auf ein Fully umsteigen und der hoch belasteten Wirbelsäule somit einige Vibrationen und Erschütterungen ersparen.


----------



## Deleted 57408 (25. Oktober 2007)

rpo35 schrieb:


> Ich zähle, neben dem Schwingenlager, 4 weitere Drehpunkte. Alle gelagert
> Aber keine Sorge. Ich klinke mich jetzt aus der Diskussion aus. Wenn Fully, dann wirklich was für's Grobe...



Auch wenn Du Dich ausgeklinkt hast: klick doch bitte auf den untenstehenden Link, dann erkennst Du sicherlich, wo bei Dir noch Nachbesserungsbedarf in Technikfragen besteht .....

www.bike-sport-news.de/modules.php?name=News&file=article&sid=12254&mode=&order=0&thold=0 - 44k


----------



## 4xdome (25. Oktober 2007)

So finde es echt super das mir so viele antworten. 
Bin auch am Spark dran oder evtl. am Anthem von Giant. Soll aber ein Racer werden kein Tourer AllMountain Zeug. Glaube das das ganze eh eine Geschmackssache und Preisfrage ist. Bei der heutigen Technik (gerade im Dämpferbereich) kann man aus nem Fully schnell ein Hardtail machen, anders herum nicht. Wie schon gesagt bin jetzt paar Jahre Hardtail gefahren aber meine Bandscheibe ist nicht die Beste deshalb Fully.Von der fahrtechnik fehlt es mir eigentlich nicht um auch aufm Hardtail technische Strecken gut zu meistern. Es wird definitiv eins werden und freue mich dann schon wenn ich es zusammenstelle.
Die CC Profis gehen ja nächste Saison auch vermehrt aufs Fully , wobei ja die Sponsoren auch sehr viel zu dieser Entscheidung beitragen.

Weiter Diskutieren. Bilder von Euren Racefullys wären schön


----------



## Deleted 68079 (25. Oktober 2007)

Steige demnächst ebenfalls (wieder) um auf´s Fully. Dieses "Gerumpele" ging mir zuletzt ziemlich auf die Nerven. Bei mir wird´s das neue Scalpel Carbon 1 von CD .


----------



## Deleted 57408 (25. Oktober 2007)

4xdome schrieb:


> Die CC Profis gehen ja nächste Saison auch vermehrt aufs Fully , wobei ja die Sponsoren auch sehr viel zu dieser Entscheidung beitragen.



Wie so vieles, was in diesem Forum so diesbezüglich publiziert wird, ist auch dies meiner Meinung nach zum großen Teil einfach nur ein Gerücht. Ich bin sehr viel bei Rennen (dieses Jahr 3 x Weltcup, 4 x Bundesliga, 1 x Swisspower Cup) unterwegs. Dankenswerterweise ist der CC-Profisport noch ein Sport zum Anfassen und auch die Aktiven kann man im Fahrerlager einfach ansprechen und man bekommt in den meisten Fällen auch immer gerne eine Antwort. Ich weiß beispielsweise von Roel Paulissen persönlich, dass er das Scalpel fährt, weil er es ganz einfach dem Taurine gegenüber bevorzugt. Florian Vogel hat mir in Münsingen gesagt, dass er beim Weltcup in Houffalize das Spark einsetzen und es darüber hinaus auch gerne fahren würde. Und ´nem alten Hasen wie dem Frischi schreibt kein Sponsor mehr vor, wann er mit einem Scale oder mit einem Spark an den Start geht. Und Absalon hat beim Weltcupfinale in Maribor auf den angeblich publikums-/sponsorenwirksamen Einsatz des Orbea-Fullys verzichtet, obwohl er längst als Weltcup-Gesamtsieger feststand und eigentlich nichts mehr zu verlieren hatte. Nein, ich bin davon überzeugt, dass die Jungs und Mädels das fahren, was sie selbst bevorzugen!


----------



## subdiver (25. Oktober 2007)

Für meinen Umstieg vom HT auf´s Fully gab es NUR gesundheitliche Gründe.
Denn auf Dauer kann das Gerumple nicht gut für die Bandscheiben sein  
Und dann ?  

Ansonsten wäre ich beim HT geblieben, denn für meinen Fahrstil bei uns in den Alpen benötige ich nicht unbedingt ein Fully.
Denn bergauf stört das Mehrgewicht, bergab fahre ich eh stehend (auch mit dem Fully), bei Tragepassagen schlechter, 
die Wartung und Einstellerei ist aufwendiger, die Optik eines HT gefällt mir besser (puristischer).


----------



## 4xdome (25. Oktober 2007)

petejupp schrieb:


> Wie so vieles, was in diesem Forum so diesbezüglich publiziert wird, ist auch dies meiner Meinung nach zum großen Teil einfach nur ein Gerücht. Ich bin sehr viel bei Rennen (dieses Jahr 3 x Weltcup, 4 x Bundesliga, 1 x Swisspower Cup) unterwegs. Dankenswerterweise ist der CC-Profisport noch ein Sport zum Anfassen und auch die Aktiven kann man im Fahrerlager einfach ansprechen und man bekommt in den meisten Fällen auch immer gerne eine Antwort. Ich weiß beispielsweise von Roel Paulissen persönlich, dass er das Scalpel fährt, weil er es ganz einfach dem Taurine gegenüber bevorzugt. Florian Vogel hat mir in Münsingen gesagt, dass er beim Weltcup in Houffalize das Spark einsetzen und es darüber hinaus auch gerne fahren würde. Und ´nem alten Hasen wie dem Frischi schreibt kein Sponsor mehr vor, wann er mit einem Scale oder mit einem Spark an den Start geht. Und Absalon hat beim Weltcupfinale in Maribor auf den angeblich publikums-/sponsorenwirksamen Einsatz des Orbea-Fullys verzichtet, obwohl er längst als Weltcup-Gesamtsieger feststand und eigentlich nichts mehr zu verlieren hatte. Nein, ich bin davon überzeugt, dass die Jungs und Mädels das fahren, was sie selbst bevorzugen!




Hast schon recht. Die oberen zehn fahren was Sie wollen. Aber die Sponsoren haben ein ganz schön großes Mitspracherecht. Das ist auf der Strasse ähnlich.Natürlich steht der Erfolg im Vordergrund und somit auch die "Wünsche" der Profis.Aber man sollte sich nicht täuschen lassen.
Aber nun fahren ja immer mehr von den Berufsradfahreren Fullys und ich auch also passt das schon.
Außerdem bin ich seit Jahren schon der Meinung,dass Hobby RRler und MTBler viel zu viel Aufriss machen.Was man Teilweise auf der Strasse oder auch im Gelände sieht ist der Wahnsinn.Da fährt Teilweise Material herum davon träumt so mancher Profi, bzw würde es keiner von den fahren weil zu teuer um dauernd aus zutauschen. Und genau so sieht es mit dem Thema Hardtail und Fully aus. Wieviele fahren tatsächlich Wettkämpfe? Wer kann denn sein Rad wirklich aufs Terrain abstimmen?Wer nutzt sein Rad auch wirklich so intensiv, das er 3500EUR ( zu denen gehöre ich dann leider!!!, fahre aber auch Wettkämpfe und RTF´s) und nicht 1000EUR ausgibt?Aber die ganze Szene macht halt Spaß und gehört wohl alles dazu.
Viel Spaß noch


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rpo35 (25. Oktober 2007)

petejupp schrieb:


> Auch wenn Du Dich ausgeklinkt hast: klick doch bitte auf den untenstehenden Link, dann erkennst Du sicherlich, wo bei Dir noch Nachbesserungsbedarf in Technikfragen besteht .....
> 
> www.bike-sport-news.de/modules.php?name=News&file=article&sid=12254&mode=&order=0&thold=0 - 44k


Erwischt  Sehr schön, aber mir ging es nur um die gelagerten Drehpunkte. Und mal ehrlich, "ein Eingelenker mit mehrgelenkiger Dämpferanlenkung" klingt bisschen merkwürdig oder?



subdiver schrieb:


> Für meinen Umstieg vom HT auf´s Fully gab es NUR gesundheitliche Gründe.
> Denn auf Dauer kann das Gerumple nicht gut für die Bandscheiben sein
> Und dann ?  ...Denn bergauf stört das Mehrgewicht, *bergab fahre ich eh stehend (auch mit dem Fully)*,...


Bleibt am Ende quasi nur die Erholung im Flachen (Bodenwellen, Wurzeln usw...) oder?


----------



## Milass (25. Oktober 2007)

petejupp schrieb:


> Wie so vieles, was in diesem Forum so diesbezüglich publiziert wird, ist auch dies meiner Meinung nach zum großen Teil einfach nur ein Gerücht. Ich bin sehr viel bei Rennen (dieses Jahr 3 x Weltcup, 4 x Bundesliga, 1 x Swisspower Cup) unterwegs. Dankenswerterweise ist der CC-Profisport noch ein Sport zum Anfassen und auch die Aktiven kann man im Fahrerlager einfach ansprechen und man bekommt in den meisten Fällen auch immer gerne eine Antwort. Ich weiß beispielsweise von Roel Paulissen persönlich, dass er das Scalpel fährt, weil er es ganz einfach dem Taurine gegenüber bevorzugt. Florian Vogel hat mir in Münsingen gesagt, dass er beim Weltcup in Houffalize das Spark einsetzen und es darüber hinaus auch gerne fahren würde. Und ´nem alten Hasen wie dem Frischi schreibt kein Sponsor mehr vor, wann er mit einem Scale oder mit einem Spark an den Start geht. Und Absalon hat beim Weltcupfinale in Maribor auf den angeblich publikums-/sponsorenwirksamen Einsatz des Orbea-Fullys verzichtet, obwohl er längst als Weltcup-Gesamtsieger feststand und eigentlich nichts mehr zu verlieren hatte. Nein, ich bin davon überzeugt, dass die Jungs und Mädels das fahren, was sie selbst bevorzugen!



Blöd wenn der Sponsor keine gescheiten Fullys baut....da bleibt ja nur das HT über.


----------



## Wave (25. Oktober 2007)

stellt sich halt die frage ob ich die (auch finanziellen) vorzüge eines sponsorings nutze oder ob ich fahre was ich will?!


----------



## Milass (25. Oktober 2007)

Wave schrieb:


> stellt sich halt die frage ob ich die (auch finanziellen) vorzüge eines sponsorings nutze oder ob ich fahre was ich will?!



genau diese frage stelle ich mir im momment...


----------



## Deleted 57408 (26. Oktober 2007)

Ich warte eigentlich nur noch auf die Aussage, dass die Paulissen, Kessiakoff, Sauser und Co. zwar "sponsorenwirksam" Fully fahren, dies aber grundsätzlich immer mit blockierten Dämpfern tun .....


----------



## Taylor Durbon (26. Oktober 2007)

Fakt ist nun mal daß man mit einem Fully den Berg flotter runter kommt als mit einem Hardtail, auch beim CrossCountry. Und die Energie die man als Hardtailfahrer braucht um mit den Knien zu federn spart man auf dem Fully schon, bzw die Regeneration ist deutlich höher. Ich bin beim letzten Rennen zumindest mit harten Waden aus der Abfahrt rausgekommen und wieder in den Anstieg gegangen . Ein Epic wär da schon schön gewesen.
Das war mein Senf dazu.

Bis denne...


----------



## Mad Maz (26. Oktober 2007)

Ich stelle mal die Behauptung in den Raum dass ein Racefully in einem XC-Rennen vor allem Vorteile in der Ebene und bei Anstiegen, die sehr steinige und mit Wurzeln durchsetzt sind, bringt. Auf solchen Teilstücken muss man mit dem Hardtail bei jedem Hindernis kurz den Hintern anheben und das Bike drüber schieben. Mit dem Fully kann man sitzen bleiben und die Federung arbeiten lassen. So behält man den Rhythmus deutlich besser und kann voll durch ziehen. 

In den Abfahrten muss man auch mit einem Fully im Normafall im stehen fahren und hat, wenn überhaupt, in sehr schnellen Abfahrten einen echten Zeitgewinn.


Ich fahr auch nächstes Jahr Hardtail, auch wenn ich nichts gegen ein leichtes Fully als Alternative je nach Strecke hätte. Wenn das Zeug nur nicht immer so teuer währe.


----------



## rpo35 (26. Oktober 2007)

Mad Maz schrieb:


> Ich stelle mal die Behauptung in den Raum dass ein Racefully in einem XC-Rennen vor allem Vorteile in der Ebene und bei Anstiegen, die sehr steinige und mit Wurzeln durchsetzt sind, bringt...


Da gehe ich mit. Und vielleicht hab' ich mein Rotwild damals ja auch zu hart abgestimmt, wodurch sich 1. der Vorteil reduziert hat und 2. der Verschleiß an den Lagern gestiegen ist.

Ralph


----------



## 4xdome (26. Oktober 2007)

So und wenn Ihr jetzt noch ein paar schöne Bilder von Euren RaceFullys rein stellen würdet, damit ich mir etwas Appetit holen könnte, wäre das echt geil


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## 4xdome (26. Oktober 2007)

Fährt von Euch jemand das Giant Anthem? Und kann darüber etwas sagen?


----------



## 328 (27. Oktober 2007)

Genau das ist der springende Punkt. Sitzen bleiben und 
voll durchziehen können. (Ich habe Fully und HT zu Hause)



Mad Maz schrieb:


> Ich stelle mal die Behauptung in den Raum dass ein Racefully in einem XC-Rennen vor allem Vorteile in der Ebene und bei Anstiegen, die sehr steinige und mit Wurzeln durchsetzt sind, bringt. Auf solchen Teilstücken muss man mit dem Hardtail bei jedem Hindernis kurz den Hintern anheben und das Bike drüber schieben. Mit dem Fully kann man sitzen bleiben und die Federung arbeiten lassen. So behält man den Rhythmus deutlich besser und kann voll durch ziehen.
> 
> In den Abfahrten muss man auch mit einem Fully im Normafall im stehen fahren und hat, wenn überhaupt, in sehr schnellen Abfahrten einen echten Zeitgewinn.


----------



## Schmuddel (29. Oktober 2007)

jepp, 
als Anthem advanced Gr. M, mit Mountain king Bereifung 2.3, X.O. Schaltung und Schaltwerk, sonst XTR und allerlei Carbon. Magura Durin Gabel und P23 Dämpfer.
wiegt so 9,8 KG. 
Absolut griffig, liegt sehr gut. Seit dem ich das Bike habe kann ich auch endlich bei Marathons (CC-Race) bergab mithalten und auf den meist kurzen Single Trail Abschnitten. Bis dahin konnte ich nur bergauf mithalten und galt als schlechter Techniker. Letzteres ist zwar noch immer so, fällt aber nicht mehr so auf (zumindest im Marathon). 
Kann das Bike empfehlen.
Der Mountain King ist aber nicht sein Geld wert. Der Grip ist Ok, aber die Stollen reissen aus.Der erste Satz hat keine 250 km gehalten. Mal kucken was die bei Conti sagen.


----------



## Schnitzelfreund (29. Oktober 2007)

mk in 2,3 gibts nicht, ggf meinst du den speed king?


----------



## British Bulldog (29. Oktober 2007)

[/url][/IMG]


----------



## 4xdome (30. Oktober 2007)

British Bulldog schrieb:


> [/url][/IMG]



Sehr schön! Gewicht?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## British Bulldog (30. Oktober 2007)

@4xdome,

11,7kg. ,wird aber noch abgespeckt.


----------



## Deleted 57408 (31. Oktober 2007)

4xdome schrieb:


> Sehr schön! Gewicht?



Na ja, ist wohl Geschmackssache ....


----------



## Re-spekt (16. November 2007)

sehr schön ! würde mir auch spaß machen !


----------



## Mr. Speed (17. November 2007)

Zum Thema Fully oder nicht:

Hätte ich das Geld für ein RICHTIG leichtes Fully hätte ich mir schon längst eines gekauft


----------



## Re-spekt (9. Dezember 2007)

ich find den Fred hier eigentlich gut !
und damit er nicht stirbt - und weil das Giant so schön ist -

komm er jetzt wieder nach vorn !

P.S.
das wird der Fred sein in das demnächst mein RTS kommt - (kann sich nurmehr um Wochen handeln)


----------



## Hupert (9. Dezember 2007)

klick


----------



## 4xdome (9. Dezember 2007)

Da bin ich Deiner Meinung.

Habe mir jetzt auch ein Anthemrahmen zugelegt und werde ihn über die Wintermonate aufbauen.
Apropos aufabuen. Bei mir natürlich ein gerader Lenker, klar. Aber weiss einer warum Rocky und auch andere Hersteller Ihre CC Komplettbikes mit Riser ausstatten. habe es beim 
neuen Element und Vertex gesehen und am Scott Spark is auch einer dran.


komm er jetzt wieder nach vorn !

P.S.
das wird der Fred sein in das demnächst mein RTS kommt - (kann sich nurmehr um Wochen handeln)[/QUOTE]


----------



## Re-spekt (9. Dezember 2007)

Anthem - wird (glaub ich) unterschätzt !
Epiq  - überschätzt !

ich würd gern mal ne Probefahrt mit nem (Carbon) Anthem (in Leichtbau)machen ! 
muß ich wohl nach Holland reisen ?


----------



## Milass (9. Dezember 2007)

Das Canyon is ja mal voll die spark kopie....


----------



## Re-spekt (9. Dezember 2007)

stell doch mal Bilder davon ein ! (du scheinst doch welche zu haben)
ich such die doch nicht im Netz !

hab noch kein hochwertiges Canyon live aus der nähe betrachtet ! aber im Katalog von denen steht eine 1a Fertigungs und Betriebs Philosophi


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hupert (9. Dezember 2007)

Milass schrieb:


> Das Canyon is ja mal voll die spark kopie....



Klar... das haben die Koblenzer mal eben kurz nach Erscheinen des Spark im letzten Jahr zusammengekittet...


----------



## drivingghost (9. Dezember 2007)

es gibt wohl einige rennen, bei denen ich ein ht bevorzugen würde, aber meistens bin ich doch eher glücklich, ein fully zu haben. 





und der klumpen unterm sattel hat eine daseinsberechtigung. ist ein foto aus dem urlaub, da musste so einiges verstaut werden...


----------



## keroson (9. Dezember 2007)

rpo35 schrieb:


> Fullys ja, Race fullys nein



So, ich hatte des Glück (ja das ist jetzt Schleichwerbung) bis zu meinem Sturz, noch vor dem Start (-->Krankenhaus...) beim 24h Rennen in München ein nagelneues Bergamont evlove Team *Race Fully* zu fahren. 

Fazit vorneweg: Wenn ich das nötige Kleingelt hätte und der Rahmen ein bisschen leichter wär, ein ideales Race Bike.

Ich als Hardtail fahrer hab die Dämpfung relativ hart eingestellt, und zusätzlich die Plattform so eingeschalten, dass nur bei gröberen Schlägen ausgefedert wird.  Dadurch hat ich dann auf der Strecke komplette Wippfreiheit, alle harten schläge wurden aber schön ausgebügelt. Vor allem Bergab hat man dadurch eine viel größere sicherheit, es ist unter Strich auch angenehm zu fahren. Gewicht hin Gewicht her, vor 2 Jahren ist der Deutsch JuniorenVizemeister mit nem 12,x Bike im Rennen gefahren, auch die DM, wo andere mit 8,x rumfahren...
zu Wartung: das evolve ist ein eingelenker, also relativ Wartungsarm...

Ich hoffe mal darauf, das ich nächsten Winter mehr Kleingeld hab, und die Hamburger eine Karbon Version des evolve herzaubern


----------



## Aison (10. Dezember 2007)

Ich finde es auch sehr von der Situation abhängig, ob ein Fully oder Hardtail besser ist. Dabei sind für mich nicht nur die Abfahrten das Kriterium, sondern z.B. auch wieviele Wiesenpassagen eine Strecke hat. Auf Wiesen fährt sich ein Fully viel schneller, während ein Hardtail bald mal anfängt zu bocken und den ständigen Bodenkontakt verliehrt. Auch verblockte Auffahrten sind mit einem Fully oft einfacher. XC/MA Abfahrten hingegen sind nicht soo entscheidend, geht meistens mit beidem gleich gut.
Bei einer Strecke mit vielen Hm und steilen Passagen ist wohl eher ein Hardtail wichtiger, damit kommt man auf die Dauer schneller hoch, da weniger schwer.

Nächstes Jahr werde ich zum Hardtail



auch noch dieses Fully fahren





grüsse
Aison


----------



## Re-spekt (10. Dezember 2007)

na da ist mal jemand der weiß wovon er spricht !

ich hab für mich umfangreiche Tests gemacht, 
gleiche Strecke - gleiche Umstände ! ich komme zu ganz klaren Ergebnissen- die aber sicher nur für mich und meine Räder gelten ! (naja aber sicher die Richtung zeigen)
1.Training
Kondition und Krafttraining - nur mit dem Fully !  
2.Rennen
Marathons über 80 km mit dem Fully mit einer Ausnahme bei vielen Höhenmetern.
Races unter 70km nur dann mit dem Fully wenn die Strecke fahrtechnisch schwierig (schlechte Untergründe oder unbekannt) sind (Wiese - Downhils enge langsame Trails bei denen man aber sitzen bleibt  u.s.w.) 
Races unter 70km die flüssig und schnell (oder bekannt)sind  - mit dem Hardtail !
24h Races mit mehr als 2 Teammitgliedern mit dem Hartail !


----------



## like_bike_39 (10. Dezember 2007)

Re-spekt schrieb:


> na da ist mal jemand der weiß wovon er spricht !
> 
> ich hab für mich umfangreiche Tests gemacht,
> gleiche Strecke - gleiche Umstände ! ich komme zu ganz klaren Ergebnissen- die aber sicher nur für mich und meine Räder gelten ! (naja aber sicher die Richtung zeigen)
> ...



... und dann spricht Ihr immer von dem Kleingeld aber habt zwei tolle Räder zur Auswahl - Hhmm...
Ich bin vor zwei Jahren vom Fully auf Hardtail umgestiegen und damit zwei Bike Transalp gefahren - vor allem bei langen und vielen HM war das Gewicht schon gut - JBT 07 siebte Etappe 80km auf Teer - HT genial aber dann noch 23km gröbste Wiese und Trails - hat mich zum ersten mal wieder nachdenken lassen.
Wenn ich es mir richtig überlege kann ich zustimmen, dass vor allem bei groben Trails bergauf und groben Wiesen Fullys richtig viel bringen. Bergab entweder läßt man es laufen oder nicht, wenns richtig kachelt könnte unterbewußt die Erholung evtl. etwas von Vorteil sein.

... na ja kurze Rede langer Sinn, hab mit ein Spark Limited Rahmen geschossen und werde jetzt die notwendigen Teile vom HD ans Spark bauen - Ziel unter 9,5kg... dann passts auch bergauf ... mach halt noch 500gr am Body runter und dann ist's wieder wie mit dem HD heute....

... zweifeln tue ich trotzden noch etwas - ganz banal es gibt nur ein brauchbares Race-Fully mit zwei Flaschenhaltern (Rotwild) da muß ich mir noch etwas einfallen lassen - ich denke an eine Halterung hinter der Sattelstütze - oder hat jemand eine andere/bessere Idee dazu ...  komm bloß keiner mit nem Rucksack - ich will Rennen fahren und nicht wandern gehen...


----------



## ihadub (10. Dezember 2007)

like_bike_39 schrieb:


> .
> ... zweifeln tue ich trotzden noch etwas - ganz banal es gibt nur ein brauchbares Race-Fully mit zwei Flaschenhaltern (Rotwild) da muß ich mir noch etwas einfallen lassen - ich denke an eine Halterung hinter der Sattelstütze - oder hat jemand eine andere/bessere Idee dazu ...  komm bloß keiner mit nem Rucksack - ich will Rennen fahren und nicht wandern gehen...



das ist der Grund, weshalb ich mir vor 2 jahren das Genius RC in der Aluvariante gekauft habe. Liege derzeit mit Tacho und Flaschenhaltern bei 11,7Kg. Im Frühjahr soll´s nen neuen LRS geben. Dann wird´s so bei 11,3 liegen.
Alu ist halt etwas schwerer als carbon


----------



## like_bike_39 (11. Dezember 2007)

ihadub schrieb:


> das ist der Grund, weshalb ich mir vor 2 jahren das Genius RC in der Aluvariante gekauft habe. Liege derzeit mit Tacho und Flaschenhaltern bei 11,7Kg. Im Frühjahr soll´s nen neuen LRS geben. Dann wird´s so bei 11,3 liegen.
> Alu ist halt etwas schwerer als carbon



Ja, das war mein Bike vor dem aktuellen Scale 10 Hardtail - schade dass Scott dieses Feature nicht irgendwie mit ins Konzept übernehmen konnte. Ich bin übrigens mit der Geometrie des RC10 Alu damals nicht wirklich zurecht gekommen.


----------



## M4d_K3kz (11. Dezember 2007)

nach langen hin und her (eher gefühlsmässig als zeitlich) habe ich mir den red bull npl geleistet. da ich in einem ort mit viel kopfsteinpflaster und lustigen schlaglochpisten wohne, fällt einem auf das man gerade bei den kleineren stössen wesentlich entspanterer ankommt als mit dem hardtail. der einzige wehrmutstropfen ist mit schweren bauteilen halt das gewicht von 11,5 kg, was ich hoffe mit anderen discs, anderem laufradsatz und faltbaren reifen mit latexschläuchen noch nahe an die 11 kg zu bringen, weihnachten ist dann evt eine marta sl dran die noch einmal 200 - 250 gr bringen dürfte.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## subdiver (11. Dezember 2007)

Lange habe ich mich gegen ein Fully gestrÃ¤ubt, zu schwer, 
zu anfÃ¤llig und zu pflegeintensiv  
Zudem gefÃ¤llt mir die Optik vom HT besser  

ABER, dann hatte ich RÃ¼ckenprobleme (BandscheibenverwÃ¶lbung) 
und wenn ich noch lange biken wollte, musste ein Fully her  

NatÃ¼rlich ist das HT bei langen Bergauffahrten im Vorteil, 
aber nur bei ebenen Untergrund (ForststraÃen, Asphalt, etc.).
Der Tragekomfort ist auch viel besser.

Sobald bergauf der Untergrund grob und uneben ist (wie z.B. die Auffahrt vom "Kleinen Ahornboden" zum "Karwendelhaus") 
hat das Fully auch bergauf durch die bessere Traktion Vorteile gegenÃ¼ber dem HT.

Auch bei flachen, unebenen, grobem Untergrund hat das Fully Vorteile, 
weil man fast durchgehend treten kann und nicht so oftaus dem Sattel muÃ.

Den Vorteil des Fahrkomfort eines Fully brauche ich wohl nicht mehr auffÃ¼hren  

Die Vorteile beim Bergabfahren sind und waren fÃ¼r mich nie ausschlaggebend 
fÃ¼r den Kauf eines Fully gewesen, denn ich stehe meistens und federe daher 
das GrÃ¶bste mit den Beinen ab, auch mit dem Fully.

Das momentane Gewicht meines Fully von 12 kg stÃ¶rt mich schon,
andererseits mÃ¶chte ich aber auch nicht â¬ 2.000,-- investieren um es auf 10 kg zu bringen


----------



## Deleted 57408 (11. Dezember 2007)

Zur Gewichtsdiskussion Hardtail vs. Fully:






10,4 kg komplett und ein halbes Kilo nach unten dürfte ohne großen Aufwand möglich sein.

Zur Wippdiskussion Hardtail vs. Fully: die Diskussion ist meiner Ansicht nach nicht mehr up to date durch die Lockout-Funktion bzw. eine gescheite Plattform, die jedes hochwertige Fully heute mitbringen sollte.


----------



## Mr. Speed (11. Dezember 2007)

petejupp schrieb:


> Zur Gewichtsdiskussion Hardtail vs. Fully:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Vor allem bei Felgen Reifen Sattel Flaschenhalter Bremsen Titanschrauben Zahnkranz ...


----------



## Re-spekt (11. Dezember 2007)

Da ist wieder das ausgefallene Rad (Schaufensterrad) - welches echt gut aussieht !
und wirklich gute Eckdaten besitzt !

doch wie fährt sich sowas ? würd mich echt reizen !


----------



## subdiver (11. Dezember 2007)

Das letztjährige CD Scalpel hatte ich mich interessiert 
und bin es dann ausgiebig probegefahren.

Was soll ich schreiben ? 
Der "Federungskomfort" war dem meines Titan-HT sehr ähnlich  

Das neue Scalpel wird hoffentlich besser federn, ansonsten könnte man
gleich ein HT mit dicken Hinterreifen fahren


----------



## sixhand (11. Dezember 2007)

Nachdem ich nun viel gelesen, viel gesehen, viel probiert und demnächst bald "runde" und in die Jahre komme, meine Bandscheiben schonen müßte, Preise und Ausstattungen verglichen, vom Scott zum Rotwild zum Cannondale zum Trenga usw. gesehen habe, mein Hardttail mir viel Spaß gemacht hat,

ist jetzt die Lieferung zu ende Februar 2008 über ein *Focus First Expert *bestätigt worden. Gewicht soll laut Hersteller bei 11,8 Kg liegen und besitzt sicher noch potential um was zu "pimpen", wobei, wenn überhaupt ich erstmal nur Kleinigkeiten machen werde! Federweg hinten sind 110 mm / vorne 120 mm und mal wieder eins mit im Rahmen verlegten Zügen. 

Ich denke für ein Fully ein korrekter Kompromis zwischen Gewicht/Preis/Ausstattung. Letztendlich hat mir das einmalige Design zusätzlich angetan, keine wiederholung anderer Rahmen. Ich erinnere mich noch als ich vor jetzt wohl ca. 20 Jahren das GT gesehen und gekauft habe. Damals haben viele geungt was das für ein Rahmen ist und heute hat er Kultfaktor. Soll nicht heisen das Focus das wiederholt, aber ein Rad sollte wie ein Rad aussehen. Das ist jetzt ein recht subjektive und soll andere Verpackungen mit ausserordentlichen Eigenschaften nicht reduzieren. 

Da es mir nicht ermöglicht werden konnte ein Vorserien-Modell zu testen, konnte ich mich ausschlieslich nur auf die Geometriedaten berufen und mit meinen bisherigen Bikes vergleichen. Einfach mal aus dem Bauch heraus, gesehen, studiert, vieleicht auch ein bisschen "verlie..."(wir wollen es jetzt nicht übertreiben ;-) )! Wird auf jeden Fall für mich ein wunderbares Geschenk, wenn auch etwas verspätet.

So, das mußte ich mal loswerden, nach alledem was ich hier gelesen habe. 
Grüße


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ihadub (11. Dezember 2007)

Wirklich was eigenständiges, nur leider besteht auch hier keine Möglichkeit 2 Flaschenhalter zu befestigen. 
Versteh ich echt nicht. Bei dem Federungssystem doch nun echt kein Problem


----------



## Racer09 (11. Dezember 2007)

Hi, hab mich ja für kommende Saison auch erstmals für ein Fully entschieden. Und es ist ein S-Works Epic geworden. Ganz einfach deshalb, das Epic hat 2 brauchbare Flaschenhalterpositionen, ist augereift und funktioniert einfach gut.


----------



## Milass (11. Dezember 2007)

Respekt, du wirst ja wohl in der Lage sein google.de aufzurufen, nach Bildern -> "spark" zu suchen und das 1. Bild anzuklicken  da ich es eben gemacht hab, hier...





Ich persöhnlich fahre auch Fully im Rennen ( auch s-works epic), allerdings hatte ich das Glück ein Sponsoring zu bekommen auf den Rahmen, sodass es nicht allzu schmerzhaft geworden ist für den Geldbeutel.
Tja, hätte jetzt die Gelegenheit gehabt für ein anderen hersteller zu fahren, jedoch müsste ich dann auf Hardtail umsteigen....nach langem Überlegen hab ich das Angebot doch abgelehnt und bin bei meinem epic gebliebn, einfach aus den schon mehrfach gelisteten Punkten... 

Gruß

Michael


----------



## racejo (11. Dezember 2007)

du solltest ncoh hinzufügen, dass den preis des "sponmsering" paket jeder normale händler machen konnte...


----------



## Re-spekt (11. Dezember 2007)

danke Milass !
schöner Rahmen ! 
aber ich werd hier gerade aufmerksam - sponsoring - also wenn ihr eure Räder 25% günstiger bekommt - dann find ich das schon richtig und gut - und will mich nicht einmischen ! sollt ihr ! seid halt leistungsträger dieser Randsportart ! 

doch wenn es welche unter euch gibt die Ihre Räder kostenlos zur Verfügung gestellt bekommt - dann würd ich gern wissen was ihr dafür tut ? nicht das ich das auch will (bin zu alt - auch nicht neidisch)
gerne unter PM  - doch denk ich das es das hier nicht gibt - würd mich freuen!


----------



## Aison (11. Dezember 2007)

also mit 25% könnte ich mir das TE01 (5790), FS01 (6890) und das SLC01 (4990) nicht wirklich leisten 

Aber um nochmals auf Fully vs. Hardtail zurückzukommen, ich bin meine ersten Rennen mit einem Fully gefahren (hatte einfach nur das). Später hab ich ein Hardtail dazugekauft und bin dann fast ohne Ausnahme nur noch mit dem Hardtail gefahren. Diese Saison auch fast nur Hardtail, ein Racefully wird für mich also wieder zu einem Experiment, schaden kanns nicht.

Beides im Stall zu haben (Fully und Hardtail) ist meiner Meinung nach für Vielfahrer kein Luxus sondern in Muss  Ist auch immer wieder schön einfach auf ein anderes Gefährt zu sitzen, muss sich ja nicht alles um Leistung drehen.

grüsse


----------



## Milass (11. Dezember 2007)

nene...also kostenlos hab ichs sicher nich bekommen, aber schon für weitaus mehr als 25%.... hast post!

@JO stimmt...sooooooooogut war das Angebot nicht  aber auch da warens immerhin mehr als 25%....

Tja, man muss es einfach ausprobieren, ich kann das sehr gut nachvollziehen wenn Leute sich nicht vom HT trennen wollen....war ja früher auch der Meinung.


----------



## Re-spekt (14. Dezember 2007)

hier war auch schon lang nix mehr los!  ??


----------



## Oskar1974 (15. Dezember 2007)

petejupp schrieb:


> Zur Gewichtsdiskussion Hardtail vs. Fully:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Die Plattform-Funktion fehlt bei Dir aber !!!  
Deshalb werde ich mein Team Scalpel von 2007 nicht gegen das 2008 tauschen !


----------



## Deleted 57408 (16. Dezember 2007)

Oskar1974 schrieb:


> Die Plattform-Funktion fehlt bei Dir aber !!!
> Deshalb werde ich mein Team Scalpel von 2007 nicht gegen das 2008 tauschen !



Musst Du ja auch nicht. Ist ja auch ein tolles Bikes!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## subdiver (16. Dezember 2007)

@ petejupp
Wie ist denn der Komfort beim 08er Scalpel ?
Beim 07er war er praktisch nicht vorhanden.
Ansonsten ist es ein tolles Bike


----------



## Mr. Speed (17. Dezember 2007)

Glaub ich nicht sonst wäre Paulissen&Co nicht Fully gefahren letzte Saison! Ausser der Sponsor hat sie dazu gezwungen!


----------



## dvt (22. Dezember 2007)

Hier mein Bike, das ich kommende Saison fahren werde (gestern fertig geworden und nur einen Kilometer für Einstellungen gefahren, komme wohl erst nach Weihnachten wieder aufs Rad...):


----------



## GlanDas (22. Dezember 2007)

Also die Rahmenform sagt mir garnicht zu, Optisch.
Diese lange Sitzstreber mit der winzigen Wippe und dem mikirigen Dämpfer.
(Größer XL?)
Aber solang's schnell ist


----------



## Re-spekt (22. Dezember 2007)

tut mir leid - aber der mann ist halt nicht 1,70 - obwohl ich das nicht weiß !
sieht man ja ! aber ulrich ist auch nicht klein, war aber unser bester !


----------



## dvt (23. Dezember 2007)

Stimmt, 1,70m bin ich nicht... Eher 1,86m. Der Rahmen ist Größe 21".
Persönlich finde ich da das lange Steuerrohr schlimmer.


----------



## schweffl (26. Dezember 2007)

Hi,

jetzt will ich auch mal meinen Senf dazu abgeben. Nach 2 x GT Avalanche und Avalanche LE bin ich auf ein CD Super V umgestiegen und war total begeister von dem Komfort. Aber dann sollte es doch wieder was sportlicheres sein und ich habe mir ein Scalpel gegönnt. Geiles Teil nur der Komfort war beim Teufel. Nach einer 2-jährigen Pause aus gesundheitlichen Gründen habe ich mir jetzt ein CUBE AMS Pro Louise gekauft und bin begeistert. 

Das Bike stellt für mich den optimalen Kompromiß zwischen Sport und Komfort dar. Und bis noch ein Jahr vergangen ist, werde ich auch meine Wunschausstattung am Bike haben und ein akzeptabes Gewicht. 

Bereits bestellt habe ich eine Syntace P6 Sattelstütze ein SLR XP und ein SRAM X.9 Umwerfer. Ich hoffe, dass die Teile nächste Woche kommen und die Individualisierung meines Bikes beginnen kann.


----------



## Re-spekt (26. Dezember 2007)

nett - gibts auch Bilder ? - denn in dein Album schau ich nur wenn die Bilder hier,  - mich dazu treiben !

Frohe Weihnacht an alle (hatte ich hier noch nicht gewünscht)


aber klar - freu mich ! und von dem scalpel gibts auch noch fotos ?


----------



## schweffl (26. Dezember 2007)

Nein, bedauerlicherweise noch nicht. Aber so Gott will und meine Tochter morgen mit der Digi-Cam zurückkommt gibt es das eine oder andere Bild.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Re-spekt (7. Januar 2008)

gibts denn hier noch die versprochenen Bilder ?


----------



## schweffl (7. Januar 2008)

Hier

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=134363&page=98

wobei diese Woche evtl. noch eine Veränderung folgt. Gerade lenker und SRAM X.0 Shifter


----------



## Re-spekt (7. Januar 2008)

schönes Rad aber mutig das Rad nackend zu machen ! echt mutig ! 
jetzt haste angefangen - dann zieh´s auch durch !

oder du färbst die Schrift von matt in glanz schwarz und umgekehrt, je nach Untergrund !(ist ne Menge Arbeit -doch der Winter dauert noch)

wenn ich recht überleg hab ich´s auch so ! 
hab gerade selber schauen müssen   -  - ich werd die Schrift auf der Kurbel und am Vorbau noch entfernen ! (nür Dämpfer und Reifen bleiben geläbelt) 
und 1x GT !


----------



## Re-spekt (28. Januar 2008)

Nur um den Fred nicht zu verlieren !

*WER WEIß WELCHES DAS ERSTE FULLY WAR ? BILDER ??*

natürlich sind MTB (XC) gefragt - und kein Bonanza Rad!


----------



## Delgado (28. Januar 2008)




----------



## Puls (28. Januar 2008)

Ich bin mir nicht ganz sicher aber war das nicht das Marin? bei dem sie eine Manitou-Gabel hinten eingebaut haben.... ist nicht Beneke mit dem Teil rumgefahren? Ich kenne kein älteres, zu mindest nicht welches auch in Serie zu kaufen gab.

Gruss Eric


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## branderstier (14. Februar 2008)

Hi,

muß mich auch mal mit einer Frage an euch wenden.
Bin langjähriger überzeugter HT-Fahrer ( Stevens M8), liebäugele jetzt aber mit einem Fully. Die Vor- u. Nachteile habe ich ausreichend abgwogen u. bin zu dem Schluß gekommen das für meinen Einsatzzweck, - lange Touren, Marathon u. Alpen X, ca. 5000km bei jedem Wetter, ein Fully eben besser ist, obwohl höheres Gewicht, Mehrpreis u. Wartungsintensität dagegensprechen.
Bin an einem Rotwild RR1 od. 2-FS interessiert.Habe jetzt aber nach Recherche gehört das dieses Fully im Bereich der Hinterbaulagerung recht Wartingsintensiv sein soll. Die Rede ist davon, das alle ca. 2000km die Lagerung ersetzt weden muß.
Habt ihr Erfahrungen mit diesem Bike.?? 
Und tschüß


----------



## Cube_Airmatic (14. Februar 2008)

Hallo, hier mal meine neue Feile, Gesamtgewicht wie auf dem Foto 11,5kg!





Bin schon ganz wuschig auf das Teil.........


----------



## Lateralus (14. Februar 2008)

11,5? Wie schwer ist denn der Rahmen? Sind doch eigentlich nur recht leichte Teile verbaut  Optisch find ichs absolut stark. Ich mag die Team-Lackierung von Cube total. Hab mal eins mit ner roten Marta SL dran gesehen - traumhaft

P.S.: Die Katalogangabe für Dein Rad sind 10,9 kg.


----------



## Cube_Airmatic (14. Februar 2008)

^^ Hi, wie schwer der Rahmen allein ist, kann ich dir nicht sagen, aber mom. hat´s halt einfach 11,5 kg.  Auf die 10,9 käme ich wahrscheinlich fast, wenn ich die Reifen schlauchlos machen würde (Milch). Aber ich find´so auch schon ganz leicht.  Ok...... für die absoluten Leichbauer hier , ist´s wahrscheinlich eher schwer wie ein Panzer, grins


----------



## Re-spekt (20. Februar 2008)

Zitat:
"Das Fahrrad bedeutet mechanische Vollkommenheit. Als der Mensch das Fahrrad erfand, erreichte er den Gipfel seiner Errungenschaften. 
Hier war einmal ein Produkt des menschlichen Gehirns, das für seinen Benutzer vollkommen wohltuend wirkte und anderen weder Schaden noch Ärger brachte. 
Der Fortschritt hätte halt machen sollen, als der Mensch das Fahrrad erfunden hatte."
(Alan & Elizabeth West, Hovel on the hills, 1977)

leider mußte sich das Fahrad auch weiterentwickeln ! 

aber wenn wir vom ersten vollwertigen "Fully" reden hätte sicherlich hier der Fortschritt halt machen können!

ich denke das erste vollwertige und Race-taugliche Fully war ein GT - RTS !!


Alpinestars - kenn ich nicht - haste kein Foto ?? Photos sind auch hier erwünscht !!!
hat jemand Bilder ?


----------



## schweffl (20. Februar 2008)

Und ich behaupte, dass das ein Alpinestars war.


----------

